# Italy May/ June 2014 A Frame and Tunnel experinces



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Guys , just back from 7 week trip to Italy and France. went to Chambery, then 5 weeks lake Garda, then back to lake Annecy for 9 days. as said was towing a Citreon C1 on A frame had no problems was not stopped at all in France or Italy. the only problem I had was the tunnels to Italy. I entered Italy through the tunnel frejus and was charged 56 . 10 euros. did not do my homework so thought that was right. on the way back from Italy went to go through the Mont Blanc tunnel. when I reached the toll booth he said it would be 314 euros , because of the car on the back. I did explain that I only paid 56.10 coming through, he said they must not have seen the car on the back. he then told me to unhitch the car to let my wife drive it through on its own ,my wife does not drive . he said sorry but that's not his problem. so I asked the staff there what was the alternative ?. they directed me to the petit Bernard pass, took this route puts about 2 hours on the journey ,but far better than paying 314 euro. and its doable as long as your sensible. these are my experiences would be interested to hear about anyone else on this route. dont want to get into a debate ,ok maybe I should have done some home work but thats the way I am.


Forum Helper - Topic moved from Solar Panels to Continental Touring Info


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just a thought but......what had you planned to do if pulled over and fined/told to unhitch the car towing at some point in France, given that your wife doesn't drive?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Why would the poster have to unhitch in France something that he is legally driving/towing?
p-c


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

As said , don't want to get into a debate or a trial. just thought the post may help someone else .


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The difference in the charges was down to the perceived height of your motorhome. On the way into Italy through the Frejus Tunnel you were deemed to fall into the Class 2 category - vehicles or combination of vehicles which don't fall into Class 1 category and which are not higher than 3m. Coming back through the Mont Blanc Tunnel you were deemed to be a Class 4 vehicle - Vehicle with three or more axles
with total height greater than 3m.

So I don't think it was anything to do with whether they spotted the Toad. Depending on the height of your motorhome you were either lucky going into Italy or unlucky that you had to take a needless 2 hour detour on the return into France!


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for reply, I think it was down to the number of axels , I drive a hymer b634 so the height is pretty much the same as other MH. hope it helps others . the petit st Bernard route is very beautifull with stunning views if any one is in the same boat. I personally would have no hesitation about doing it again. a lot better than paying 314 euros


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

No - the issue was height. You can have any number of axles you want and any number of trailers but so long as you are less than 3m in height then you will be class 2. Go above 3m and then you will be class 3 or class 4 depending on the number of axles. You were charged class 2 the first time and they attempted to charge you class 4 on the way back - class 4 only applies if you are above 3m.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its actually both.

Height and axles.

two-axle vehicle
whose total height is greater than 3m = €156.50

vehicle with three or more axles
whose total height is greater than 3m = €314.40

Look here at Class 3 and 4. You were charged class 4. http://www.atmb.com/IMG/pdf_Tariffe_f.to_21x12_-_2014_ITA-2.pdf

This is bonkers. The vehicles shown are clearly huge Artics and double axle coaches, not a van with a C1 on the back.

Its clearly not just the UK that has jobsworths then. Which caused them to loose €57 they would have gained by showing some common sense and caused you to end up having a great time seeing the pass. Stuff em!

Its a good thing to post as it might catch a few out who are perhaps not keen to do the pass.


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for replies. I myself think its a height and axles issue. because as he suggested to unhitch the car for separate toll. the height of the motorhome stays the same. just posted to try and help others like me who don't do enough homework. would still be interested to hear other members views on towing in Italy. did look before hand ,but most of the post looked out of date, I think Italy is a nice change from France. even though I do like it there very much, also food and drink a lot cheaper in Italy. thanks again to all you replies.


----------

